# acpid non vede la rete elettrica

## triki

Sto cercando di far funzionare il cambio di runlevel con acpid su un portatile, dopo aver ricompilato il kernel come specificato nella guida (che ho trovato nella lista delle guide gentoo) e seguito precisamente gli altri passaggi, quando do:

```
# tail -f /var/log/acpid | grep "received event"
```

mi restituisce sempre ogni circa 65 secondi,  sia che stacchi e attacchi l'alimentazione più volte, sia che non faccia nulla:

```
[Sat Dec 31 18:18:10 2005] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"
```

dando però:

```
on_ac_power && echo AC available || echo Running on batteries
```

il risultato e corretto, deduco quindi in qualche modo si riesca a capire la sorgente, inoltre nella dir /proc/acpid/ac_adapter/ACAD/ c'è un file "state" dove c'è scritto on-line se sono connesso alla rete elettrica e off-line se scollegato.

deduco quindi che anche acpid si accorga della rete eletetrica, non capisc o però perchè non mi generi l'evento relativo...

Mi chiedo anche se è possibile modificare i due script che determinano il cambio di runlevel i modo tale che guardino cosa c'è scritto in /proc/acpid/ac_adapter/ACAD/state e determino la fonte del momento.

Grazie

----------

## iro

questo è uno script che uso per gestire la luminosità del display e il gorvernor della cpu sul mio portatile.

non fa altro che controllare la presenza o meno di collegamento alla rete ad ogni evento di tipo batteria e in base allo stato passato decide se deve compiere o meno delle azioni.

te lo posto perché penso che, modificando opportunamente la parte dei comandi da eseguire in caso di cambio di stato, possa aiutarti a risolvere il tuo problema.

```
#!/bin/sh

# Changes display brightness settings and cpufreq governor

# on adapter plug/unplug event and battery discharging

# Version 0.1

#

# int on_adapter()

#

on_adapter() {

        local ac_state=`grep "^state:" "${ADAPTER}/state" | awk '{print $2}'`

        if [ "$ac_state" == "on-line" ] ; then

                return 0

        else

                return 1

        fi

}

#

# int echo_battery_perc()

#

echo_battery_perc() {

        local max=`grep "^design capacity:" "${BATTERY}/info" | awk '{print $3}'`

        local cur=`grep "^remaining capacity:" "${BATTERY}/state" | awk '{print $3}'`

        expr $cur \* 100 \/ $max

}

#

# int get_state(void)

#

echo_state() {

        if on_adapter ; then

                echo AC

        elif [ `echo_battery_perc` -gt "${BATTERYLOW_LIMIT}" ] ; then

                echo BATTERY

        else

                echo BATTERYLOW

        fi

}

#

# void exec_actions(char *profile)

#

exec_commands() {

        eval echo \"\${$1_BRIGHTNESS}\" \> \"${BRIGHTNESS}\"

        eval cpufreq-set -g \"\${$1_GOVERNOR}\"

}

#

# void quit(void)

#

quit() {

        kill $Child

        rm "${FIFO}"

        rm "${PID}"

}

#

# main()

#

CONFIG_FILE="/etc/batteryd.conf"

source "$CONFIG_FILE"

echo $$ > "${PID}"

if [ -e "${FIFO}" ] ; then

        if [ ! -p "${FIFO}" ] ; then

                rm "${FIFO}" && mkfifo "${FIFO}" || exit 1

        fi

else

        mkfifo "${FIFO}" || exit 1

fi

State=`echo_state`

exec_commands "$State"

acpi_listen > "${FIFO}" &

Child=$!

trap quit EXIT

( while read ev ; do

        if expr "$ev" : "battery *" ; then

                new_state=`echo_state`

                if [ "$new_state" != "$State" ] ; then

                        exec_commands "$new_state"

                        State="$new_state"

                fi

                unset new_state

        fi

done ) < "${FIFO}"

# EOF

```

dove /etc/batteryd.conf è

```
ADAPTER="/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP1"

BATTERY="/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0"

BRIGHTNESS="/proc/acpi/sony/brightness"

FIFO="/var/run/batteryd.fifo"

PID="/var/run/batteryd.pid"

### Profili AC, BATTERY, BATTERYLOW

### tutti i parametri sono obbligatori

# Profile AC

AC_BRIGHTNESS="7"

AC_GOVERNOR="ondemand"

# Profilo BATTERY

BATTERY_BRIGHTNESS="3"

BATTERY_GOVERNOR="powersave"

# Profilo BATTERYLOW

BATTERYLOW_LIMIT="10"

BATTERYLOW_BRIGHTNESS="1"

BATTERYLOW_GOVERNOR="powersave"

```

----------

## triki

perfetto!!!! proprio quello che cercavo!!!

Una sola precisazione, il primo script in che file lo devo mettere?

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

installa laptop-mode-tools. quello script viene da lì, se non sbaglio, e così non hai il problema di aggiornarlo né di sapere dove metterlo

----------

## iro

potresti mettrlo in /usr/sbin/batteryd

e lanciarlo con

/etc/init.d/batteryd

```
#!/sbin/runscript

DAEMON=/usr/sbin/batteryd

depend() {

        need localmount

        need modules

        need acpid

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting batteryd"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet -b --exec $DAEMON

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping batteryd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet -p /var/run/batteryd.pid

        eend $?

}
```

 *Quote:*   

> installa laptop-mode-tools. quello script viene da lì, se non sbaglio, e così non hai il problema di aggiornarlo né di sapere dove metterlo

 

sbagli, è una mia creazione  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *iro wrote:*   

> sbagli, è una mia creazione 

 

chiedo perdono... è che aveva un po' l'aspetto di quelli  :Wink: 

----------

## iro

ho messo su il pacchetto indicato da k.gothmog e mi sembra proprio una soluzione migliore, quindi il mio scriptello va a farsi benedire   :Smile: 

anno nuovo, scriptello nuovo

EDIT: come non detto, laptop_mode non sta in background quindi il mio scriptello non è del tutto inutile

----------

## triki

Allora lo script sembra funzionare, devo però metterci i settaggi corretti, ed è proprio su questi che avrei bisogno di un consiglio.

Secondo voi su un portatile di 7-8 anni fa con un processore a 500 MHz cosa mi conviene attivare?

Risparmiare sulla cpu mi sembra dura temo che, viste le basse prestazioni, venga tenuta sempre al massimo...

Per il monitor invece il discorso brightness e spegnimento sono interessanti come mi consigliate di settarlo?

Stesso discorso per lo spegnimento dei dischi, non ho mai capito cosa comporti...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *iro wrote:*   

> ho messo su il pacchetto indicato da k.gothmog e mi sembra proprio una soluzione migliore, quindi il mio scriptello va a farsi benedire  
> 
> anno nuovo, scriptello nuovo
> 
> EDIT: come non detto, laptop_mode non sta in background quindi il mio scriptello non è del tutto inutile

 

effettivamente non è indispensabile.

se fai caso a come funziona, vedi che quegli script (perché si tratta di una collezione di script) vengono attivati dallo sesso acpid, quandoo si verificano determinati eventi.

se non vado errato, quegli script dovrebbero provenire da qui: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/laptop-mode.txt

prova a dargli un'occhiata. secondo me sono molto interessanit... e potresti risparmiare un servizio che gira in background senza fare niente

----------

## iro

 *triki wrote:*   

> Allora lo script sembra funzionare ...

 

Quale script hai messo? il mio (deprecato  :Smile:  ) o il laptop-mode-tools?

 *triki wrote:*   

> ... devo però metterci i settaggi corretti, ed è proprio su questi che avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
> 
> Secondo voi su un portatile di 7-8 anni fa con un processore a 500 MHz cosa mi conviene attivare?
> 
> Risparmiare sulla cpu mi sembra dura temo che, viste le basse prestazioni, venga tenuta sempre al massimo...
> ...

 

il display e l'hd sono i dispositivi che consumano più emergia. laptop-mode-tools gestisce in modo automatico lo spindown dell'hd, il governor cpufreq e l'impostazione dello standy del monitor per X. inoltre mettendo un file in /etc/laptop-mode/batt-start/ e uno /etc/laptop-mode/nolm-ac-start/ imposti la luminosità del display. (devi prima attivare una opzione dentro al conf di laptop-mode per far eseguire quei files) 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> effettivamente non è indispensabile.
> 
> se fai caso a come funziona, vedi che quegli script (perché si tratta di una collezione di script) vengono attivati dallo sesso acpid, quandoo si verificano determinati eventi.

 

già, non avevo notato gli scripts in /etc/acpi/{actions,events}

----------

## triki

Per ora ho messo il tuo perchè mi sembra di aver capito che gli altri script dovessero essere avviati manualmente, però dal tuo ultimo post mi sembra di aver capito che vengono avviati da acpid.

Potrei provare a metterli però non ho capito se dipendono anche loro dagli eventi generati da acpid (e quindi tornerei daccapo perchè sul mio portatile acpid non genera eventi relativi alla rete elettrica) oppure se sono indipendenti come il tuo script.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *triki wrote:*   

> Potrei provare a metterli però non ho capito se dipendono anche loro dagli eventi generati da acpid (e quindi tornerei daccapo perchè sul mio portatile acpid non genera eventi relativi alla rete elettrica) oppure se sono indipendenti come il tuo script.

 

è vero... siamo andati OT.

hai verificato di avere compilato e caricato il modulo ac, dell'ACPI?

----------

## iro

anche il mio portatile non genera eventi adapter

laptop-mode prevede questo caso e impostando in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf

```
ACPI_WITHOUT_AC_EVENTS=1
```

si risolve il problema   :Smile: 

----------

## triki

il modulo ac si ACPI non l'ho compilato ma l'ho messo direttamente nel kernel e comunque ho trovato l'ACPI_WITHOUT_AC_EVENTS quindi credo di aver risolto.

Ora sto configurando laptop-mode ho però alcuni (tanti!) dubbi che non sono riuscito a chiarire con il man:

- perchè mai dovrei disattivare laptop mode quando vado sotto una certa carica??? A maggior ragione in quel momento dovrei risparmiare il più possibile per avere più tempo per salvare il lavoro o attaccarmi alla rete!

- la quantità di tempo di lavoro che sono disposto a perdere se viene ridotta al minimo implica che il sistema va più lento? che scrive tutto su disco e nulla sulla ram?

- non so assolutamente cosa sia il read ahead

- noatime l'ho già messo in fstab su tutte le partizioni lo posso quindi disattivare su laptop mode?

- lo scopo dei dati relativi ad idle timeout è indicare quando scade lo stato idle???

- che valori mi consigliate per il power managment ed il writecache del disco? Il man di hdparm non mi è di grande aiuto...

- tornando alla domanda del post prima che mi consigliate di fare per la questione cpu freq scaling? Ne vale la pena su un PIII a 500 Mhz?

Ultima cosa perchè ci sono molte impostazioni per la non laptop mode??? se io metto nel runlevel default il demone laptop-mode non dovrei mai andare in NOLM giusto? E soprattutto mi chiedo perchè mai, se ho installato laptop-mode, dovrei andare in NOLM?   :Shocked: 

----------

## iro

 *triki wrote:*   

> - perchè mai dovrei disattivare laptop mode quando vado sotto una certa carica??? A maggior ragione in quel momento dovrei risparmiare il più possibile per avere più tempo per salvare il lavoro o attaccarmi alla rete!

 

Quando si entra in laptop_mode il kernel effettua il sync tra i buffer in memoria e il disco ogni 10 minuti invece che ogni 5 secondi. Se il portatile si spegne per mancanza di energia elettrica si perde tutto il lavoro dall'ultimo sync e potrebbe essere spiacevole...

 *triki wrote:*   

> - la quantità di tempo di lavoro che sono disposto a perdere se viene ridotta al minimo implica che il sistema va più lento? che scrive tutto su disco e nulla sulla ram?

 

vedi domanda precedente

 *triki wrote:*   

> - non so assolutamente cosa sia il read ahead

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache#Disk_buffer

 *triki wrote:*   

> - noatime l'ho già messo in fstab su tutte le partizioni lo posso quindi disattivare su laptop mode?

 

puoi, ma anche se lo lasci attivato non crea conflitti

 *triki wrote:*   

> - lo scopo dei dati relativi ad idle timeout è indicare quando scade lo stato idle???

 

quanti secondi di inattività dell'hd passino prima che esso vada in spindown

 *Quote:*   

> - che valori mi consigliate per il power managment ed il writecache del disco? Il man di hdparm non mi è di grande aiuto...

 

io li ho attivati entrambi (essendo il mio hd compatibile con tali opzioni) e ho lasciato i valori di default, però non ti so dare altre indicazioni.

EDIT: 5 secondi per l'idle dell'hd sono un po' pochini dal mio punto di vista, il motorino dell'hd potrebbe aversene a male dopo un po'. ora l'ho impostato a 120 secondi.

 *triki wrote:*   

> - tornando alla domanda del post prima che mi consigliate di fare per la questione cpu freq scaling? Ne vale la pena su un PIII a 500 Mhz?

 

per allungare l'autonomia si cerca di raschiare dovunque sia possibile   :Smile: 

se proprio pensi che rallenterebbe troppo puoi usare il governor ondemand che manda la cpu alla frequenza minima solo quando non è utilizzata (puoi anche impostare una frequenza limite inferiore sotto la quale non scendere)

 *triki wrote:*   

> Ultima cosa perchè ci sono molte impostazioni per la non laptop mode??? se io metto nel runlevel default il demone laptop-mode non dovrei mai andare in NOLM giusto?

 

non devi confondere il nome del tool con la funzionalità del kernel (vedi prima risposta)

 *triki wrote:*   

> E soprattutto mi chiedo perchè mai, se ho installato laptop-mode, dovrei andare in NOLM?

 

se sei collegato alla rete elettrica non c'è un gran guadagno ad entrare in laptop_mode

----------

## triki

Mi sa che qui non ho capito come funziona il tool, allora vediamo quanto ho capito: io metterei il tool in un runlevel (direi default) in modo tale che sia sempre avviato e, in base alle info ottiene da acpid, decida se usare i parametri per specifici della batteria o quelli della rete. Detto ciò non capisco perchè dovrei avere dei parametri per il NOLM.

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. installi il pacchetto e basta

tutto quello che devi fare è compilare un kernel con supporto ACPI attivo e funzionante (quindi tutti i moduli devono essere caricati) e mettere scpid nel runlevel di default. il resto è totalmente trasparente per l'utente

----------

## iro

 *triki wrote:*   

> Mi sa che qui non ho capito come funziona il tool, allora vediamo quanto ho capito: io metterei il tool in un runlevel (direi default) in modo tale che sia sempre avviato e, in base alle info ottiene da acpid, decida se usare i parametri per specifici della batteria o quelli della rete. Detto ciò non capisco perchè dovrei avere dei parametri per il NOLM.

 

se hai nel tuo conf

```
ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=0
```

i parametri che verranno utilizzati saranno quelli che iniziano con

NOLM_AC_parametro

nel caso abbia senso avere valori differenti in base alla sorgente di energia

oppure

NOLM_parametro

nel caso non lo abbia.

non capivi questo o il senso di non avere il laptop_mode attivato su un portatile?

----------

## triki

 *iro wrote:*   

> non capivi questo o il senso di non avere il laptop_mode attivato su un portatile?

 

entrambi   :Very Happy: 

quindi NOLM lo uso se metto ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=0, se invece lo attivo devo mettergli i parametri che darei a NOLM

----------

## triki

dovrei aver finito la configurazione (purtroppo per la cpu non ho dvuto scegliere per la mia non è supportata...) come faccio a vedere se funziona? C'è un log o qualche comando da dare per controllare?

----------

## iro

 *triki wrote:*   

> C'è un log o qualche comando da dare per controllare?

 

```
# laptop_mode status
```

----------

## triki

direi che non funziona perchè nello status ho trovato:

```
Laptop Mode is NOT allowed to run: /var/run/laptop-mode-enabled does not exist.
```

mi sa quindi che lo devo creare a mano, cosa ci metto dentro?

EDIT: ho avviato il demone /etc/init.d/laptop_mode come spiegato nel man ora non mi da più quell'errore

EDIT2: mi sembra che non funzioni perchè il readahead messo a 3072 per la modalità batteria resta sempre a 128

----------

## triki

vi posto il mio /etc/lapto-mode/laptop-mode.conf così mi dite se vedete delle porcate   :Very Happy: 

```
# Set this to 1 if you want to see a lot of information when you start/stop 

# laptop_mode.

VERBOSE_OUTPUT=1

###############################################################################

# When to enable laptop mode

###############################################################################

# Enable laptop mode when on battery power.

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_BATTERY=1

# Enable laptop mode when on AC power.

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=0

# Enable laptop mode when the laptop's lid is closed, even when we're on AC

# power? (ACPI-ONLY)

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED=1

# Disable laptop mode when the number of minutes of battery that you have left

# goes below this threshold. (Note that some batteries do not report a discharge

# rate, and this option will not have any effect on those batteries. Use the

# battery charge options instead.) (ACPI-ONLY)

MINIMUM_BATTERY_MINUTES=5

# Automatically disable laptop mode when the remaining charge in your battery

# goes below this value. There is a configuration value in mWh and in mAh,

# the one that is used depends on how your battery reports its capacity.

# (ACPI-ONLY)

MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_MAH=250

#MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_MWH=500

###############################################################################

# Controlled hard drives and partitions

###############################################################################

# The drives that laptop mode controls.

# Separate them by a space, e.g. HD="/dev/hda /dev/hdb". The default is a

# wildcard, which will get you all your IDE and SCSI/SATA drives.

HD="/dev/hda"

# The partitions (or mount points) that laptop mode controls.

# Separate the values by spaces. Use "auto" to indicate all partitions on drives

# listed in HD. You can add things to "auto", e.g. "auto /dev/hdc3". You can

# also specify mount points, e.g. "/mnt/data".

PARTITIONS="auto"

###############################################################################

# Hard drive behaviour settings

###############################################################################

# Maximum time, in seconds, of work that you are prepared to lose when your

# system crashes or power runs out. This is the maximum time that Laptop Mode

# will keep unsaved data waiting in memory before spinning up your hard drive.

LM_BATT_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=240

LM_AC_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=240

# Should laptop mode tools control readahead?

CONTROL_READAHEAD=1

# Read-ahead, in kilobytes. You can spin down the disk while playing MP3/OGG

# by setting the disk readahead to a reasonable size, e.g. 3072 (3 MB).

# Effectively, the disk will read a complete MP3 at once, and will then spin 

# down while the MP3/OGG is playing. Don't set this too high, because the 

# readahead is applied to _all_ files that are read from disk.

LM_READAHEAD=3072

NOLM_READAHEAD=128

# Should laptop mode tools add the "noatime" option to the mount options when 

# laptop mode is enabled?

CONTROL_NOATIME=1

# Should laptop mode tools control the hard drive idle timeout settings?

CONTROL_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT=1

# Idle timeout values. (hdparm -S)

# Default is 2 hours on AC (NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=7200) and 5 seconds

# for battery and for AC with laptop mode on.

LM_AC_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=1200

LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=60

NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=1200

# Shoudl laptop mode tools control the hard drive power management settings?

CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT=1

# Power management for HD (hdparm -B values)

BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1

LM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=255

NOLM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=255

# Should laptop mode tools control the hard drive write cache settings?

CONTROL_HD_WRITECACHE=1

# Write cache settings for HD (hdparm -W values)

NOLM_AC_HD_WRITECACHE=1

NOLM_BATT_HD_WRITECACHE=0

LM_HD_WRITECACHE=0

###############################################################################

# ACPI binding

###############################################################################

# Enable this if you have a buggy ACPI implementation that doesn't send

# out AC adapter events. This will make laptop mode check the AC state

# on battery state change events as well. (ACPI-ONLY)

ACPI_WITHOUT_AC_EVENTS=1

###############################################################################

# CPU frequency scaling and throttling

###############################################################################

# Should laptop mode tools control the maximum CPU frequency?

# (Only works on 2.6 kernels with appropriate sysfs entries.)

CONTROL_CPU_FREQUENCY=0

# Legal values are "slowest" for the slowest speed that your

# CPU is able to operate at, "highest" for the fastest speed, or a value 

# listed in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies.

BATT_CPU_MAXFREQ=fastest

BATT_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

BATT_CPU_GOVERNOR=conservative

LM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=fastest

LM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

LM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=ondemand

NOLM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=fastest

NOLM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

NOLM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=performance

# Should laptop mode tools control the CPU throttling? This is only useful

# on processors that don't have frequency scaling.

# (Only works when you have /proc/acpi/processor/CPU*/throttling.)

CONTROL_CPU_THROTTLING=0

# Legal values are "maximum" for the maximum (slowest) throttling level,

# "minimum" for minimum (fastest) throttling level, "medium" for a value

# somewhere in the middle (this is usually 50% for P4s), or any value listed

# in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU*/throttling. Be careful when using "maximum":

# this may be _very_ slow (in fact, with P4s it slows down the processor

# by a factor 8).

BATT_CPU_THROTTLING=medium

LM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=minimum

NOLM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=minimum

###############################################################################

# Syslog configuration control

###############################################################################

# Should laptop mode tools control which syslog.conf should be used?

CONTROL_SYSLOG_CONF=0

# Laptop mode tools controls syslog.conf by replacing /etc/syslog.conf (or

# whatever you specify in SYSLOG_CONF) by a link to the files configured here.

# NOTE: these files are NOT created by default, and if they do not

# exist this feature will not work. You can run the script

# /usr/sbin/lm-syslog-setup to set things up.

LM_AC_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-ac-with-lm.conf

NOLM_AC_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-ac-without-lm.conf

BATT_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-battery.conf

# Signal this program when syslog.conf has been replaced.

SYSLOG_CONF_SIGNAL_PROGRAM=syslogd

# This is the syslog configuration file that should be replaced by a link to the

# other files.

SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog.conf

###############################################################################

# X-Windows settings

###############################################################################

# Should laptop mode tools control xwindows dpms standby settings?

CONTROL_DPMS_STANDBY=1

# These settings specify the standby timeout for the screen in X-Windows,

# in seconds.

BATT_DPMS_STANDBY=100

LM_AC_DPMS_STANDBY=300

NOLM_AC_DPMS_STANDBY=1200

###############################################################################

# Start/Stop Programs settings

###############################################################################

# Should laptop mode start and stop programs? 

CONTROL_START_STOP=1

###############################################################################

# Settings you probably don't want to touch

###############################################################################

# Change mount options on partitions in PARTITIONS? You don't really want to

# disable this. If you do, then your hard drives will probably not spin down

# anymore.

CONTROL_MOUNT_OPTIONS=1

# Dirty synchronous ratio.  At this percentage of dirty pages the process

# which calls write() does its own writeback.

LM_DIRTY_RATIO=60

NOLM_DIRTY_RATIO=40

# Allowed dirty background ratio, in percent.  Once DIRTY_RATIO has been

# exceeded, the kernel will wake pdflush which will then reduce the amount

# of dirty memory to dirty_background_ratio.  Set this nice and low, so once

# some writeout has commenced, we do a lot of it.

#

LM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=1

NOLM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=10

# kernel default settings -- don't touch these unless you know what you're 

# doing.

DEF_UPDATE=5

DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER=15

DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL=30

DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL=1

DEF_MAX_AGE=30

# This must be adjusted manually to the value of HZ in the running kernel

# on 2.4, until the XFS people change their 2.4 external interfaces to work in

# centisecs. This can be automated, but it's a work in progress that still

# needs# some fixes. On 2.6 kernels, XFS uses USER_HZ instead of HZ for

# external interfaces, and that is currently always set to 100. So you don't

# need to change this on 2.6.

XFS_HZ=100

# Seconds laptop mode has to to wait after the disk goes idle before doing

# a sync.

LM_SECONDS_BEFORE_SYNC=2

```

----------

